# oil and filter



## btracy (Apr 6, 2021)

i was going to buy this for my 2016 x3 4cylider turbo, my question is what is the best filters for my car.


----------



## btracy (Apr 6, 2021)

oil filter that is.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

OE or equivalent filter. Oil as recommended by BMW. NOT AS I RECALL AMS oil.

*Named approved oils*

Trade nameViscosityProducerAddinol Eco lightSAE 5W-40Addinol Lube Oil GmbHAddinol Super Light 0540SAE 5W-40Addinol Lube Oil GmbHADDINOL Super power MV 0537SAE 5W-30Addinol Lube Oil GmbHAKTUAL FULLY SYNTHSAE 5W-40Petronas Lubricants InternationalAREXONS 3x B4SAE 5W-40Petronas Lubricants InternationalAVENO FS ExcellenceSAE 0W-40Deutsche Ölwerke Lubmin GmbHAVENO FS SelectSAE 5W-30Deutsche Ölwerke Lubmin GmbHAral HighTronic MSAE 5W-40AralAral HighTronic MSAE 5W-40Aral AGAral SuperSynthSAE 0W-40AralAral SuperSynthSAE 0W-40Aral AGAral SuperTronic GSAE 0W-40Aral AGBNO Diamond 5W-40 SNSAE 5W-


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

lol.. is this an amsoil store?!?


----------



## btracy (Apr 6, 2021)

Doug Huffman said:


> OE or equivalent filter. Oil as recommended by BMW. NOT AS I RECALL AMS oil.
> 
> *Named approved oils*
> 
> Trade nameViscosityProducerAddinol Eco lightSAE 5W-40Addinol Lube Oil GmbHAddinol Super Light 0540SAE 5W-40Addinol Lube Oil GmbHADDINOL Super power MV 0537SAE 5W-30Addinol Lube Oil GmbHAKTUAL FULLY SYNTHSAE 5W-40Petronas Lubricants InternationalAREXONS 3x B4SAE 5W-40Petronas Lubricants InternationalAVENO FS ExcellenceSAE 0W-40Deutsche Ölwerke Lubmin GmbHAVENO FS SelectSAE 5W-30Deutsche Ölwerke Lubmin GmbHAral HighTronic MSAE 5W-40AralAral HighTronic MSAE 5W-40Aral AGAral SuperSynthSAE 0W-40AralAral SuperSynthSAE 0W-40Aral AGAral SuperTronic GSAE 0W-40Aral AGBNO Diamond 5W-40 SNSAE 5W-


my x3 takes 0w20, thats not even on your list.


----------



## abscate (May 18, 2014)

Sone one famous signed their name on it, it must be great. No doubt there expertise was driving around in circles until their car broke


----------

